# spray bottles



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey everyone

just wandering where is the best place to get empty spray bottles and heads? 
and do i need a specific one for iron x?

cheers guys

Dom


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

If you want cheap, Wilkinsons do a 68p one


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Alternatively, buy a few bottles of APC with spray heads (cheap stuff) and then just re-use as needed once the contents have been used.
Asking family to save you their bottles that they'd usually recycle helps as well. My OH goes through Anti-Bacterial surface cleaner at alarming rates so just nab that when she finishes the bottle.

If you can't wait a pound shop might be worth looking if easy enough.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Avoid a sprayer where the Iron X would be in contact with metal parts like the spring in the spray head. The Iron X can react with metal parts and go off prematurely.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm having no problems with the grey 'chemical resistant' heads that most of the retailers on here sell.


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

cheers guys. good shout on waiting for household stuff to run out. my OH goes through it pretty quick too (as do i!). will look out for non metal spring head for the iron x


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If you're after some rather fancy bottles and heads of all types, get yourself off to naturallythinking or ampulla for some aluminium ones.:thumb:

The ironx is too gloopy for these fine sprayers though. 

Still... nice to see lovely wee bottles  :lol:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

I've just ordered some of these


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The thing about Iron X, is that it'll react with any metal in your spray head (i.e. spring). (Already mentioned above - sorry)

I use my old Sonax Full Effect bottle, which has a OnePak pre-compression spray head - it's 100% plastic, so doesn't affect it. But it is thick liquid, and gives you arm-pump after a few wheels.

I believe that this same 100% plastic spray head is present on Flash 500/750ml bottles - you can pick these up from any supermarket for £1-2. You even get 500ml of APC to use elsewhere.

I've had every bottle under the sun, and they all fail at some point - I'm now using Flash 750ml bottles for almost everything, as I know I can replace the head for £1. Looks a bit sad, but the original labels come off easy and it's got a very good spray pattern. The bathroom cleaner has a foaming head as well (if that's what you're into).

Next best thing is Canyon triggers (not fakes) and Autosmart bottles - but only worth it if you're visiting your Autosmart rep at some point, otherwise they're too expensive to buy/replace. The Canyon black trigger (from Ultimate Finish) is resistant to solvents and works well.

Marolex are as good, but there isn't a straight line on the bottle, so all your labels are at funny angles!


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

tosh said:


> The thing about Iron X, is that it'll react with any metal in your spray head (i.e. spring).
> 
> I use my old Sonax Full Effect bottle, which has a OnePak pre-compression spray head - it's 100% plastic, so doesn't affect it. But it is thick liquid, and gives you arm-pump after a few wheels.
> 
> ...


cheers tosh, the Flash bottles sound like a winner. will get my missus to check them out when shopping next. not really after anything fancy, just need some bottles to mix up solutions but want something to last longer than 5 mins


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I got the megs detailer range. Seem nice and the best I have had yet (not had many though). They don't all have megs products in them though but the generic labels are good enough for me :

• Detailer = #34
• Wheel Brighter = Red Berry
• APC = Flash
• Glass Cleaner = Method
• Blank = White Spirt

They have dilution ratios on the side, most even suit the alternative products that are in them - I just put a sticker to the spray head with the ratio 










They aren't the cheapest but I don't need to pay postage as their is a retailer around the corner from me.

WD


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

These seem like something of a bargain -

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=aluminium+spray+bottles&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=Ovg&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=888&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=11680673127998913487&sa=X&ei=x7GFT7TQM4WaOpjljcgI&ved=0CF8Q8wIwAA#start=0


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got these, seem like very good quality.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

WD Pro - what are they black caps on the end of the 5L pumps and where can i get them?

The dripping from them after using them is doing my OCD nut in


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Contact Deanchilds to see if he has any left in his sale as they are the proper jobbies


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

domandmel said:


> cheers tosh, the Flash bottles sound like a winner. will get my missus to check them out when shopping next. not really after anything fancy, just need some bottles to mix up solutions but want something to last longer than 5 mins


Flash APC with FeBreeze 750ml is about £1.30ish from a BN Home Store I think.
Could have been a bit less but it's been a while since last there - bit Chavvy but cheap.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> WD Pro - what are they black caps on the end of the 5L pumps and where can i get them?
> 
> The dripping from them after using them is doing my OCD nut in


I have just noticed them aswell and could do with some. I use a old cloth draped over 3 dispensers at the minute to catch drips but its not OCD enough


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

They are just general purpose PVC protection caps, normally supplied on engineering parts to protect threads and studs etc - I save all the sizes I come across (at work and building a car) they come in useful for lots of stuff ! Have a look at moss plastic parts website 

They won't stop the thin liquids dripping (the spouts have a split line down each side) but work well with the thicker stuff 

WD


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

adf27 said:


> If you want cheap, Wilkinsons do a 68p one


I currently use these, extremely good for thin liquids (Bilberry, APC etc), but no good for thick fluids. Also don't know if there is a spring in place that will compromise products like Iron X.


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

cheers everyone. lots of ideas to look into. will give Deanchilds a pm to see if he has any. the megs bottles with labels look cool, make it look neater than just a black marker (my writing is terrible!)


----------



## djbarren (Apr 2, 2012)

For the likes of Iron-x and tar remover I would hazard a guess that the bottle itself would behave better if it where Fluorinated Polyurethane rather than HDPE (High-density polyethylene). I can get 1ltr bottles out of work but seriously need nozzles can anyone help?


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

+1 for the megs bottles, get mine from Polished Bliss with chemical resistant spray head, and free delivery to boot. Definately give a neater and mor professional look to your detailing. My megs APC one stays in my boot and i have a generic megs bottle that I use around the house full of G101.


----------

